# Shin Injury--Hairline fracture?



## scottone (May 31, 2008)

Preparing for a June 28th fight and just started getting severe pain in my right shin whenever I have any contact on it in sparring. I've been training since last August and have not had pain like this before. It had been tender for the past couple of weeks but nothing like this. The pain is very strong and I am terribly concerned that it may be a hairline fracture. There is only light bruising, no swelling, and after the pain subsides I can walk on it.  I am also concerned that whatever has happend may prevent me from fighting on the 28th. Anybody out there have a similar problem? Any suggestions on what to do? Any information you could provide would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 31, 2008)

If you suspect a fracture get an X-ray.

I have broken 7 bones and for the times I thought it was not broken it was and times I thought it was broken it was not.

Best thing is to get it checked out so you do not do more damage to it.


----------



## Jai (May 31, 2008)

agreed. Get that looked at ASAP if not sooner. Take it easy and use plenty of ice until you can get in. I would also recommend stopping all training at the moment as well. You may lose a few days or a week, but better then pushing yourself until something does break if it's not already there.


----------



## scottone (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you for the insight guys.  I am going to get x-rays on Monday---better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jai (Jun 1, 2008)

Best of luck tomorrow and I hope it's nothing serious that a few easy dyas can't fix


----------



## meth18au (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck getting it checked out.

Do let us know how you go with it?


----------



## scottone (Jun 7, 2008)

Both a radiologist and orthopedist determined there was no apparent fracture---normal right leg!. The orthopedist indicated there is a low probability of a fracture and that it just didn't show on the x-ray.  More than likely its just some really bad bruising. The orthopedist suggested no contact on the shin for about 1 to 2 weeks.  He also offered to have me back the week of the fight to check it again just to make sure.

Again thanks for the insight guys.  Getting it looked at really put me at ease and answered any questions I had about the nature of the injury.  Now I just need to learn to slow down when I feel I am starting to wear down or get hurt.  Continued stress to the injured shin would have led to something more serious.


----------



## thaistyle (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, your fight is in a week.  What's the latest news on your leg?  Will you be able to fight?  I hate to see fighters miss out due to injuries prior to their fight.  Let us know!!!!


----------

